# WLAN Problem - Sinus Data 111



## alexanderneipp (8. November 2003)

Hallo allerseits,
habe folgendes Problem:
Geh mit DSL mit einem an den USB Port hängendem T Sinus Data 111 und einem Router ins Netz.
Hab XP installiert.

Jetzt funktioniert die Verbindung auch wunderbar so 10 Minuten.
Dann beginnt der Mauszeiger zu ruckeln und die Verbindung trennt sich, der Rechner hängt.
Hab mir schon den aktuellen Treiber runtergeladen, aber irgendwie will das Teil nicht!

Kann mir jemand vielleicht helfen?
Danke!


----------

